# Review: Got2b Smooth Operator Lustre Lotion



## Aprill (Jun 23, 2010)

I posted it on my blog, figured i would post it here



I am on my ongoing mission to prove to women of other ethnicities that it is ok to use products that may not be marketed towards them. This is where got2b comes in. Their products are marketed towards (from my perception) Caucasian men and women under the age of 25.

I used their products in the past, the Smooth Operator Satin Drops which I adore. You will hear the ongoing debate about whether or not silicone is good to use on the hair, but it never failed me. Being that I used this brand before, I was excited to try other products from the line.

BzzAgent sent a ton of their samples of the Smoothing Lustre Lotion to try and I was impressed. I used it after I washed my hair while it was wet. Wrapped it, let it dry, combed it out, WOW!

I love the smell, not heavy in perfumes at all. It makes me think of Pink Oil Moisturizer, just not as thick. It kept my hair frizz free all day. I tend to flat iron my hair after I comb it out, and that and the Satin drops was wonderful. Leaves hair soft and weightless in the end.

Ingredients: Water â€“ Aqua , Cyclopentasiloxane , C13-14 Isoparaffin , Glycerin , Dimethicone , PEG/PPG 18/18 Dimethicone , Sodium Acrylate/Sodium Acryloyldimethyl Taurate Co , Polyquaternium-46 , Dimethiconol , Phenyl Trimethicone , PVP , Stearalkonium Chloride , Isohexadecane , Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate , Polysorbate 80 , Disodium EDTA , Methylparaben , DMDM Hydantoin , Fragrance â€“ Parfum , Linalool , Limonene , Citronellol

You can find got2b products at any drug store and most grocery stores and mass retail merchants like Super Walmart. Prices range from $5.99 to $7.99.

Dont forget to enter my contest here, which ends July 10th for a full sized bottle of the Lotion or a full sized can of the Hairspray.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 23, 2010)

I dont use got-2-b but i agree that the perception of thinking it is mostly marketed towards caucasians is the same with me.

In fact there are very few brands that i think try to cater to both categories (the only one i can think of off the top of my head is neutrogena).

I use some hair products that are marketed to those with ethnic hair. i mostly use hair oils form "doo gro" and while i do not use them as styling products i find that for my hair as a deep conditioner once a week they work wonders, much better than any thing i have tried (except for one thing from kerestase but that is pricey and WAYYY out of my price range)


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of got2be styling products.

I have used the got2be glossy anti-frizz shine serum for years. Great serum!

I purchased the got2be Smooth Operator Smoothing Satin Drops. I love the smell, helps keep the frizzies away. My only complaint is that my scalp feels itchy - maybe its the fragrance causing an irritation?

Haven't tried the Lustre Lotion yet but I'm sure it's a great product.


----------



## gemprincess (Jul 17, 2010)

I love this product and have a huge stockpile of it! ;p Tt smells great and keep the frizzies at bay...


----------

